# Solved: Can't move with ARROW key in Excel



## twoyankeez

I have been working with the same spreadsheet for a couple of weeks and have always been able to move around from cell to cell with my arrow keys. Suddenly I can't. The up and down arrow just scrolls the page and I can't go left to right. What is going on?? 

UPDATE: Never mind..I just found out what the Scroll Lock key is for!


----------



## Zack Barresse

Hi there,

Toggle your Scroll Lock key.


----------



## twoyankeez

Thanks!! I figured that out after staring at my keyboard for a few minutes. Funny how we can use something for 20 years and not REALLY know it!


----------



## Zack Barresse

LOL! I found out the same way!!

Don't forget you can mark your own thread Solved, by going to Thread Tools | Mark Solved | Perform Action.


----------



## twoyankeez

Thanks!! Have a good night!


----------

